# menu makeconfig problem

## homry

hi there,

recently i wanted to compile a new kernel and the usual graphical configinterface did not come up with  *Quote:*   

> menu makeconfig

  (like described in the handbook). instead following came to my console  *Quote:*   

> make menuconfig                                                                      
> 
> scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/i386/Kconfig
> 
> #
> ...

 , but no configinterface. can anyone help?

homry

----------

## frozenJim

Could you answer a couple?

Are you sure that you are in /usr/src/linux before running make menuconfig?

Are you doing this from the console - or is X running?

I actually have one old P100 with 1.2Vesa support.  And sometimes make menuconfig will just screw up visually in console.  But I find that running X and then opening XTerm or something similar will allow me to see what's going on properly.

Just a couple of thoughts to help get the ball rolling.

----------

## homry

hi jim,

yes, i am in /usr/src/linux and i am running the command from an xterm.

but i made now following experience: i start aterm with the -su option and 

```
make menuconfig
```

 is not working. when i start aterm without any option and then use the command su for being root, everything is working fine. weird.

homry

----------

## frozenJim

So then... you are OK now?  That's good!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## homry

yes, i am ok. thx.

homry

----------

